# Catalina 22 or 25?



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am curious to see what the input is for a Catalina 22 or 25 as a first cruiser. I have a 15 ft daysailer now and am looking to upgrade so I can take more people on the boat. Most of the threads on this topic I have found address the towing/rigging issues, which really are not a concern for me. I plan on leaving either in the water for the sailing season and would be capable of getting either to the lake.

With that said, from a standpoint of which is more enjoyable to sail, better boat, etc., which would you recommend? I would have the option of a swing or fixed keel for either one as well. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Having just sold a Catalina 22 in the last month I can tell you it is a nice boat, although tight in both the cockpit and cabin. Most of my sailing on her was done with myself and my wife, although a couple of times we did have another couple with us, if all four were in the cockpit it did feel crowded, when at anchor with pop top up the cabin felt a little less restrictive. Mine had a swing keel which made it nice for getting into coves and out of the way places.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

I liked my 25 better than my 22. Much more comfy. Both were trailerable, swing keel and able to be rigged up easily.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The 25 is about twice the size of the 22 (in cabin space, displacement, and often in cost). You should check out both in person and see what you think.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

As Alex said, there's a huge difference in size between the two, but it all depends on how you are going to use it. If you plan on lots of overnighters, you want the 25. The 22 is fine for Daysailing and occasional overnights.


----------



## pcarlson (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone know how heavy the 25 is?


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

pcarlson said:


> Anyone know how heavy the 25 is?


Go to Sailboatdata.com for all the info you need on any sailboat.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

You should also go to catalina-capri-25s.org for more info on the 25. It's a very helpful forum dedicated to the 25' Catalina boats.

If you are asking about weight because you are curious about towing it you can read lots of threads on there. You need a truck to pull it on a trailer, not a car. I think the weight on trailer of a ready to go boat is normally over 6000lbs.

The 22' will be easier to rig at the dock too. The mast on a 25' is pretty heavy and it'll take practice for two people to de-rig and re-rig it.

Honestly I don't think that it would be fun to sail either of them off of a trailer every time you go sailing. I'd get a dinghy for that. If you want to use the trailer for cheap storage in the winter then I'd go with the one that better fits your needs.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Alex, the OP said he plans to leave the boat in the water for the sailing season. Another poster was asking about the weight.


----------



## Mor22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Having owned a 22 for two seasons I think you might want to go and spend a couple of hours inside a 22 cabin. The headroom is the one thing that might make us change our boat! For daysailing it is not a problem but weekends and short trips take their toll on the discs in your back. Seriously, check it out.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I can only say that the C25 is a blast to sail. I can't compare to the 22. Spent many a fun afternoon sailing on a buddy's 25 poptop.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Apples and oranges. Vast difference in displacement and interior volume. C25 has a separate head (not under v-berth), has a perminant galley, probably could handle a little rougher conditions,... and as stated, costs a lot more to buy and keep.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

Cincy020 said:


> I am curious to see what the input is for a Catalina 22 or 25 as a first cruiser.


I'll agree on what others have said for the living space of the C22 vs C25. I've been on both and had a C25 for 17 years, recently moved to the C36. A few comments that others have not highlighted much

C22 has a daysailor feel about it. Walk forward on the deck at dock along the rail and the boat will lean a great deal. The C25 has a genuine big boat feel. You can walk about the deck without a great deal of heel or motion. Masthead work on the C25 can be done on a bosun chair. Take a chair up the mast on a C22 and it will likely put the boat flat to the water. Very dangerous.
C22 is about as big as a reasonable person would trailer sail. Simple rig and easy to put up. My C25 took 2 hours to rig properly and it would be a great pain to rig and de-rig in the same day for an afternoon of sailing.
C25 with swing keel is a pain in the butt. People have had their boat sink if the cable fails and the keel swings out. It can crack the housing. Swing keel points better. I had the wing keel and I loved it, despite the fact that the swing keel guys would make me feel like I was sailing sideways. I prefer wing for lots of reasons, but swing does preform better.

G. Jackson


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

During my boat search about 18 months ago, I eliminated the C22 as not being enough boat for ocean sailing. I found a fin keel C25 without the poptop for a good price and never looked back.

There is a huge difference in interior volume between the two.

If trailerability isn't a big concern, you want the 25.

Ken


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

It depends on what you plan to do and where. 

I have sailed a bunch of boats from a sunfish to a Hunter 32. Currently have a C22, IMHO its no dingy. But - its easy to handle. the C22 is fine for 4 adults, and can handle 5 or 6 people. You can put a ton of stuff in the cabin and it has lockers under the cockpit seats. 

For me, bigger boats are great if you sleep on board or sail on the ocean but just seem to take more money, time and energy on systems, maintenance, cleaning and everything else. Smaller boats ( seems to me) leave you more time and energy to sail. Sails are cheaper too. We sail in the Hudson River mostly, and mostly day sail. 


What kind of crew will you have? Do you have a strong agile person to go forward? The C22 is easy to handle, easy to put up sails. I know that our Hunter 32 felt like too big of a boat for 2 or 3 people on a day sail and I was always cleaning, fixing , dealing with a rig that was too big to take down. 


A C25 might be a sweet spot , I don't know. But as a C22 owner I am having a lot of fun, its a very sweet boat and I am not pining away for a 25.


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. Around here in Cincinnati, we have relatively small lakes to sail on, so for me, I don't think overnight trips will happen often. My wife is actually the one who asked me to consider the 25 because of the cabin space, but as I currently just do day sails, I don't consider a large cabin to be a necessity. I have crewed with a friend on a Capri 25, so I guess I would sort of have the feel for a Cat 25. We are both young (late 20's) so being able to have friends with us is really what we would like. Most likely, 4 ppl would often would be on the boat with 6 on occasion.

I guess crew would be one issue. My help (wife) would be my primary crew and she has 10x more interest on being on a sail boat rather than helping me crew. All boats I am looking at has a furling headsail, so would that be a big deal? Having a 25, I am just concerned that it may be too much boat for me to handle. Does anyone see that as a concern? I just don't want to get 25 and then not be comfortable sailing it.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The C-22 has a bit larger cockpit than the C-25. The Capri 25 has a larger cockpit than either, and a smaller interior than the C-25, since it is meant more for racing than sailing. It is also a faster boat.

I found the C-25 pretty easy to handle myself and often sailed it solo, even without an autopilot.

Cabin space is most useful for overnight trips, but having a real head behind a closed screen is nicer on the C-25, and having a galley is nice if you plan on having picnics or meals onboard.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

You might want to look at-

C25 Swing Keel Installation


----------



## pcarlson (Oct 15, 2010)

Cincy020,
Lots of good info. If set up is not a problem, the 25 may be best as you will grow into it. The wife unit may like the cabin space and inclosed head. If you can store and transport a fixed keel, less to maintain. I'm looking at both as well.


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

The Catalina 25 was near the top of the list for us when we were looking for a bigger boat (first boat was an 18 ft Renken sloop daysailer). Ended up getting an S2 7.9 due to easier trailering (sits lower, lifting daggerboard keel rather than swing or fixed) and its a faster boat, but the Catalina definitely has a nicer interior. There are a couple of Catalina 25s for sale here in Indianapolis that we were considering, both with trailers and outboards for less than $10k asking. Great people at Sailboats Indiana (although these boats aren't owned by them, just acting as a brokerage).

Sailboats Inc | Pre-Owned Sailboats


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cincy020 said:


> Having a 25, I am just concerned that it may be too much boat for me to handle. Does anyone see that as a concern? I just don't want to get 25 and then not be comfortable sailing it.


I went from a C18 (1,500#) to the C25 (4,550#) and worried in the weeks before launch that it was too much boat.

After I docked it twice, it was no big deal. 

It's big; but not so big you can't manhandle it or move it with paddle.

Well, a big paddle!


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

CarbonSink62 said:


> I went from a C18 (1,500#) to the C25 (4,550#) and worried in the weeks before launch that it was too much boat.
> 
> After I docked it twice, it was no big deal.
> 
> ...


Hehe...pretty much the same concerns I have right now in the couple weeks before we splash our 7.9 for the first time...almost exactly the same displacement difference too. Glad to know that it isn't too bad!


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think after considering everything, that a 22 will probably suite my needs best. With that said, I understand that there was a design change sometime in the mid 80's. Is there any significant differences between the boats produced before/after the design change?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

On the newer boats they sealed off the lockers under the cockpit seats from the cabin so gas fumes wont get in, and they moved the galley. Not sure what else. Mine came with the slide out galley and I just took it out and got rid of it. A nice cooler and a magma grill will work much better. Our galley was old and horrible.

I think for lake sailing you will be very happy with the Cat22 . We love ours.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not an expert on the C22, but I've owned three Catalinas.

The fuel locker change happened in the late '70s for the C25; since it was a huge safety issue, I can't imagine that the C22 didn't get the same fix at about the same time.

In the mid '80s every Catalina went from MkI to MkII. Well, most of them. I know the C22, C25 & C30 did. The C18 was never a MkI, it was born with the MkII features.

The MkII includes (but is not limited to):

More angular shape to the lights, no rounded corners
No aluminum trim rings around the lights
A more aggressive non-skid pattern (little pyramids instead of a criss-cross pattern)
Life lines with 2 rows of wire (maybe not all boats)

That should be enough for you to recognize a MkII vs. a MkI. There were many more changes to the individual boats, some of them significant.

Don't be afraid of a MkI; they were (and some still are) fine boats. Catalina Direct still has tons of parts for fixes and upgrades. In fact, CD is one of the big reasons to buy a Catalina.

If you can wait a year, there will be a C25 for sale close to me.

Very close to me. 

Ken


----------

